# your goto duck call



## Redneckcgil29 (Aug 21, 2012)

hey guys just tryin to get some input on duck calls. the two calls I carry are a zink ph-2 (cocobolo) and a echo xlt acrylic


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Calef Neckbreaker...


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Big Sean-Big Mama and Field Proven-Shot Caller


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

RNT Short Barrel


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Some purty wood one I bought at the Cabela's Bargain Cave many moons ago. Echo maybe? No clue, but it sounds good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Duck Commander 1972 Premium, and Zink PH-2, use the 1972 for farther distance, real loud with great sound, and the PH-2 for closer up, deeper sound, great finisher


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

CrazyWalsh81 said:


> Big Sean-Big Mama and Field Proven-Shot Caller


I do really like the Big Mamma... Very easy to run and you can get some great sounds out of her.

I'm debating on the Big Mamma, or Calefs Kamikazie...

Game Fair will help make that decision...


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I run a 10 dollar HS call from Wal-mart that I have had for 10 yrs plus. Does all I need. Can you say, location, location, location.... no need for an expensive duck call, but to each is its own I guess. :thumb:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Some people like Kia... Some people like Porsche.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone of these four calls:


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

RNT MVP for fields and Short Barrel for finishing work on fields and water.


----------



## birddogin (Sep 27, 2013)

my old olt 66 was and still is my favorite even with all the calls i have i sill use that one the most


----------



## petey333 (Aug 18, 2013)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Some purty wood one I bought at the Cabela's Bargain Cave many moons ago. Echo maybe? No clue, but it sounds good!


Yeah thats an Echo Timber or PolyTimber, nice call great for finishing work


----------



## dedduc64 (Sep 28, 2013)

I honestly think a tube and a reed if it hangs around the right neck. I've seen a lot of really good/expensive calls that don't sound too good if not used properly. I'm sure you all have seen it. just my 2 cents.


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Echo Diamondwood. Ten years and going strong. Best $50 I've ever spent!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Winglock only.


----------



## mbarron634 (Jul 4, 2012)

Xcitercalls half pint. Single reed call sounds amazing!


----------



## stupidcosmoline (Jan 20, 2010)

ok I'm just going to throw it out there and take the lashing. An rec's on a mid priced call? i can turn em with my cheapy but it just seems like i cant get as much rasp out of it as i like so i was sorta thinking if i moved up in the call world it might help so im looking for some advice......


----------



## wykee5 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll throw this out there and take the lashing also. Has anyone ever forgot the duck call at home, and shot just as many ducks? I know it doesn't feel right not calling, and I like blowing a call as much as the next guy, but sometimes I wonder if duck calls are about 95% making the hunter feel good, and 5% actually effective on changing a ducks mind about if he is going to land. I could be completely wrong, but a lot of times, it just doesn't seem to make a difference. Anybody else have thoughts on this?


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

wykee5 said:


> I'll throw this out there and take the lashing also. Has anyone ever forgot the duck call at home, and shot just as many ducks? Anybody else have thoughts on this?


I hardly ever blow it, I will take motion on a jerk cord or a couple mojos over any call. Maybe in the timber down south they need to call, but up here its all about site. I enjoy having a call, but generally carry two goose calls and one duck call with me.


----------



## nodakgreen (Aug 20, 2013)

I use an Echo "Timber" when the ducks are getting really close and ready to get down. When they're out there a way I go to an Echo "Breaker"


----------



## pigeon123 (Sep 25, 2012)

You might as well burn your money. You need a duck call like you need Heavy Metal. What a waste.........


----------

